
360 degree video with 6 GoPro cameras - duvok
http://www.jonasginter.de/360-grad-video-mit-6-gopro-kameras/
======
rallison
I like this. I'd love to see more ventures in this direction.

Ever since trying out Google's photo sphere feature (yes, they weren't the
first ones in the space - Microsoft and others actually beat them to market),
I've been quite interested in the concept of 360° by 180° ways to explore
places.

I've used the feature to document, especially, my hikes, and a trip to Peru
([https://www.google.com/maps/views/profile/111004183840840391...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/profile/111004183840840391992?gl=us)).
I've experimented with using my DSLR to do the same
([https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/111004183840840391992...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/111004183840840391992/photo/i1bq-
aBJKbQAAAQJMsb8rQ) and
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/111004183840840391992...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/111004183840840391992/photo/eneGBekL_MUAAAGuvIR1CA)).

And, after all that, what would I love to be able to do? Take a video with a
setup that is something like in the link and be able to put together a 360° by
180° video that would allow a viewer to follow along with me skiing down a
slope in the not so snowy mountains of southern California, or enjoying a zip
line through a cloud forest in Costa Rica, or descending on bike down a
mountain road. Imagine being able to view such a video but being able to pan
side to side, up and down, looking forward or backward - basically, allowing
the viewer to pan to any angle at any point in time in the video.

I have to imagine this is not a novel idea, but I can't say I've seen any
demos of such an experience. I'd love to see some if they exist.

Anyway, just some thoughts I had while enjoying the video in the link.

~~~
bcraven
Here are a few 360 videos:

[http://www.360-degree-video.com/pages/360deg-
video.php](http://www.360-degree-video.com/pages/360deg-video.php)

------
Gracana
I really liked the slow cycling and music at the beginning. I think it would
be cool to do a music video like this, with an MC rapping as they walk/dance
along, and all sorts of interesting people and scenery come and go over the
horizon.

------
cookiecaper
Lots of information on this type of thing here, including information on
stitching softwares and methods, and many sample videos and photos:
[http://www.360heros.com](http://www.360heros.com)

------
Urgo
Hah thats pretty cool. Felt like I was watching a real life super mario galaxy
a little.

------
lambda
I think they mean 4π steradians (unit of solid angle covering the surface of a
sphere), not 360° (unit of angle, covering the circumference of a circle).

~~~
NickNameNick
Learn something everyday, I've wanted to express that concept before, and
never even wondered if there was a word for it. Of course, If I use it I'll
have to define it much like you just did.

------
IvyMike
Does he mention what software he used to stitch the views together? (I looked
but don't see it, but I'm going through Google Translate)

~~~
mutagen
I was wondering that as well. It wouldn't be too hard to pull individual
frames out of synced movies, script panotools to assemble stitched frames into
spherical or other panoramas, and then reassemble into movies.

I've seen commercial firms offering similar services. I also know that about
10 years ago there was an unfortunate bit of a patent minefield surrounding
panorama software, I'm not sure of the current status of those patents or
techniques like these.

------
tlrobinson
I feel like le petit prince.

[http://www.indigobridgebooks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/...](http://www.indigobridgebooks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/Le-Petit-Prince.jpg)

------
NickNameNick
I wonder how you start all the camera's recording at the same time, and how
much variation there is in their framerates.

I know the old gopro's used to have a connector for some sort of sync cable to
make 3d stereo recording work better, It might be posible to slave many
camera's together if someone reversed engineered the connection details.

Otherwise I imagine that aligning all the video's in time might be incredibly
annoying, especially if the framerate isn't consistent from camera to camera.

~~~
presty
the gopros since hero2 have builtin wifi and the wifi ability can be added to
the hero1 with a backpac - then you get the remote controller to start/stop
all of the cameras and record at the same time

~~~
wanderingstan
Small correction: Hero2 doesn't have wifi built in, but can use wifi bacpac.

------
adg
Surprised no one's mentioned Bublecam:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bublcam/bublcam-360o-ca...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bublcam/bublcam-360o-camera-
technology-for-everyone).

Instead of six Go Pros, you can just use one Bublecam to capture 360 degree
video, and the software to stitch the photos / videos comes with it.

------
31reasons
The effect looks cool, however if the capture is loss-less it might be
possible to create a shader to flatten it and make it natural looking
360-degree video.

------
zxexz
I wonder about the feasibility of using this idea to create Google street view
equivalent with fluid movement between each point...

------
kenrikm
Who ever said the earth was not round? Very cool effect, Looks like it would
make a trippy video game.

------
jggonz
Aaah, my brain hurts.

------
Noxchi
Woah, trippy.

